# book cliffs black bear hunt



## VaderOrlag (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I drew a tag for book cliffs bitter creek south summer bear tag. I will be hunting over bait. Does anyone have any advice for bears in this area? I don't want anyones honey hole just any advice anyone is able/willing to offer. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I sent you a PM

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VaderOrlag (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats! Sure you'll have a great hunt. Good luck!


----------



## VaderOrlag (Oct 30, 2014)

Thought I'd post an update. I've been out a few times now. Scouting was slow at first, but once I started finding good areas it seemed to be one good area after another. I stocked up on used fryer oil, molasses, popcorn and waffles. I got my bait permit pretty easily too. 

I was pretty excited to set up my camera and put out bait. I hiked it out put out donuts, waffles, popcorn, fryer oil, anise extract, and molasses. Set up my camera and headed home counting down the next week. When I finally made the drive out there to check my camera after a week I was beyond excited! Got out there, found a small amount of bait eaten, a whole bunch of tracks and my bait permit ripped off the tree with claw marks in the plastic and the tree it was attached to! Checked the camera and it had shorted out... I was pretty bummed but luckily I bought another camera and swapped them out. Added some more bait and now since the bear rut is going added some sow estrus urine to the area. I'll be heading out Friday to freshen up the bait and hunt Saturday! 
I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Hope you kill a monster - bear hunting is such a rush and so addicting!!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good luck! Sounds like a good time!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Good luck! Keep us posted. Some big bears in that unit


----------

